# Square



## Ripcord22A (Apr 9, 2015)

Is it a PHA thing to refer to other MM as square?  Ive never experienced it till i joined this board......more so it seems those from "clandestine" lodges are the ones that say it......thoughts?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have heard this phrase used by both PHA & Non-PHA mason, it is a common phrase used by masons in the US. as far as it being a clandestine thing this is the first time I heard of that ???


----------



## David N. (Apr 10, 2015)

I have only seen it online, used by PH Masons.  I've never heard it in real life.


----------



## BroBook (Apr 10, 2015)

First started hearing it maybe ten years ago, I think it is a undercover way of seeing if you know what you wearing.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 10, 2015)

A common phrase? I've not heard it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 11, 2015)

I have heard it before, mostly from the PHA side of TX Masonry. Never bothered me to hear it, once I got used to hearing it.

Just another friendly way of greeting another Brother, that exposes nothing and recognizes the Fraternal connection.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 11, 2015)

I doesnt bother me either.  Ive only heard it on here and noticed that mostly those that say it seem to be from 4letter pha lodges


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2015)

Never heard this before.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 12, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I doesnt bother me either.  Ive only heard it on here and noticed that mostly those that say it seem to be from 4letter pha lodges




I don't believe that it's only limited to a specific group. There is a mixed bag of Masonic grouped Brethren at my work, it is most certainly mainstream & irregular PHA related.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Bro Stewart


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 17, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Is it a PHA thing to refer to other MM as square?  Ive never experienced it till i joined this board......more so it seems those from "clandestine" lodges are the ones that say it......thoughts?


 Do you mean "On the Square" rather than just "square"?

If yes it is very common on both sides of the Atlantic, as we all tend to meet and sometimes part on the Square.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 17, 2015)

No i mean "Square"....look through the forum there alot of PHA brethren from both regular and recognized and clandestine lodges that say things like "thanks Square"


----------



## brother josh (Apr 23, 2015)

Hear it often been called it a time or two by regular and irregular


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2015)

So.....what does it really mean when someone says "Hello Squire"? Am not at all familiar with this.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just another way to say hello from one brother to another travel long enough and you will hear it


----------



## amaya14 (Apr 28, 2015)

I will keep my ear open for this phrase,  this is my first time reading about


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 28, 2015)

Funny how a phrase/word I have seen used in many Doo-wop movies ,and has probably been around far before then to describe a upright rule abiding person  ,could have found its way in to a noble and honorable fraternity such as ours ,and then like so many things lost in time and translation disappeared.  It blew my mind when I thought about it after becoming a Mason .


----------



## amaya14 (Apr 28, 2015)

I just realized that I have heard the square word outside the Masonic world. In my military career I always heard of this word but I just realized it was just to keep me in the same level as everyone else. 

This is great education.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I doesnt bother me either.  Ive only heard it on here and noticed that mostly those that say it seem to be from 4letter pha lodges



I've never seen or heard of a "4 letter" Prince Hall lodge. If I'm not mistaken, Prince Hall Affiliated are all F&AM. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> So.....what does it really mean when someone says "Hello Squire"? Am not at all familiar with this.



Although it is more common among Prince Hall Affiliated brothers, all it means is they recognize you are a mason. Another way of saying  "hello brother"


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 20, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I've never seen or heard of a "4 letter" Prince Hall lodge. If I'm not mistaken, Prince Hall Affiliated are all F&AM. I could be wrong though.



When I count the letters in "PHO AF&AM" I come up with seven.  ;^)


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> When I count the letters in "PHO AF&AM" I come up with seven.  ;^)



Ha ha. Yea kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> When I count the letters in "PHO AF&AM" I come up with seven.  ;^)



I've yet to meet a mason claim he is apart of PHO.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2015)

Ive been called hiram! 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------

